# Playful ideas with a Canon !



## Haydn1971 (Aug 24, 2013)

I've really got into playing around with how i take my photos recently, been using black glass for a few years, got a Lensbaby last Christmas, added the macro/wide/tele accessory kit around Easter, then a intervalidameter, then the lensbaby fisheye optic last month... Also using Instagram and Kitcam on my iPhone almost daily. I've read about people using old retro lenses, popping adapters on to use new lenses like the Nikon 14-24 etc... Then I've read recently about the Lynny Lens, but what else is there ? What playful fun do you get up to with your Canon, with lenses, sliders, flashes, timing accessories and such...


----------



## tpatana (Aug 24, 2013)

My only special item is an old Nikon Macro -lens, which fits just about perfect wrong way on the kenko tube set, making it really good macro (in terms of magnification). I also used 2x extender with that combo, can't remember which was got the most magnification, but I estimated around 10x at most.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Aug 30, 2013)

I bought a Holga Pin Hole lens a while back. It is very cheap and a lot of fun, though it does vignette on FF sensors. They are available on Flea Bay.


----------

